# ruby red lips???



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok we were in the gulf a few days ago just bottom fishing and caught a ruby red lips and so we hooked it in the tail and threw it out and something just hummed the line off my reel and snapped it. so the bait worked good but i dont really know how or where to catch them. they worked excellent and i would love to catch more


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

We caught must have been 50 ruby red lips about 20 miles out, we threw them back though. Wasnt sure what the regulations were regarding them, if any


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

They should be easy to catch on cut squid and a 2 drop rig with 1-0 or 2-0 hooks on the bottom. I find them on structure and live bottom. I have had great luck with them foramberjack, and have cought a couple of gags with them as well.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Also work fantastic when butterflied and put back down. This year butterflied ruby's were responsible for all of our BIG snapper and grouper aboard the "GAMBLER". We usually find them on any structure using squid on two hook rigs. But live bottom areas seem to hold the highest concetration. The paradise hole South East of the pass 9 or 10 miles is always loaded with them. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thanks. it does and yeah we caught a huge amberjack fishin with a live ruby red lips. and to the person that caught about 50 of em there is no size limit or regulation on them theyre bait fish and they make killer live bait for aj and gags. we caught bout 6 of em the other day and not one of them was in the water for more than 10 minutes before our line started screamin of the rod


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been told that they are reef fish, and as such can not be used for bait (legally). I don't know this for a fact, but someone that I would expect to know told me that. Somehow, there is a law saying that reef fish are immune to being used for bait. 

Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

<P align=left>Reef Fish as Bait

Reef fish as bait, except sand perch or dwarf sand perch, is prohibited.

Got that off this website

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure2009-10.pdf

I'm not saying they don't make great bait, but.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont understand... is this a federal law? I dont see that anywhere on the FWC site, and Ive never been to the one you just posted. I see where it says they are prohibited, I just dont understand why if it is a federal law, why more people arent aware considering everyone pretty much said "they make great bait"


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it is not "illegal" until the FWC finds you with one hooked in the middle of the back on a circle hook. Otherwise, "I was fishing, you guys pulled up, and look at what I just caught!"


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I don't think Ruby Reds are "classifed" as a reef fish. My interpretation of that law is that if the species is list in the reef fish aggreagate then you cannot use it as bait i.e. Mingos, Mangroves and such even though people butterfly Mingos and use for bait.

KP


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

too many rules.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

These damn rules will make your head spin. I just read thatwebsite. There is a reef fish aggregate which includes lane and mingo snapper, trigger, tilefish, banded rudderfish, and a few others. You are allowed to keep 20 of those assorted fish. Ruby's are not included in that definition of reef fish, so I'm not sure if they are illegal to use as bait. But I guess I better stop using mingos as AJ bait...


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *KPTN (9/9/2009)*I don't think Ruby Reds are "classifed" as a reef fish. My interpretation of that law is that if the species is list in the reef fish aggreagate then you cannot use it as bait i.e. Mingos, Mangroves and such even though people butterfly Mingos and use for bait.
> 
> KP


This is also how I have interpeted it. Just to be sure I sent the Gulf Council an email asking them for a list species that are considered reef fish. I will post it if and when I get it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *C-monsters (9/9/2009)*These damn rules will make your head spin. I just read thatwebsite. There is a reef fish aggregate which includes lane and mingo snapper, trigger, tilefish, banded rudderfish, and a few others. You are allowed to keep 20 of those assorted fish. Ruby's are not included in that definition of reef fish, so I'm not sure if they are illegal to use as bait. But I guess I better stop using mingos as AJ bait...


That would make sense... hard to count towards your limit if it was eaten by a bigger fish lol...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wizsard (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruby red lips are the same as what we called grunts on the east coast, I used them for bait over there and still use them here. Great grouper bait!!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Proper name: Tomtate


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The Gulf Council answered my email and it appears that Ruby Red Lips and White Snapper are *legal* baits.

Here is the list of all fish considered "reef fish".

Reef Fish FMP 
Species in the Management Unit

Snappers - Lutjanidae Family
queen snapper Etelis oculatus
mutton snapper Lutjanus analis
schoolmaster Lutjanus apodus
blackfin snapper Lutjanus buccanella
red snapper Lutjanus campechanus
cubera snapper Lutjanus cyanopterus
gray (mangrove) snapper Lutjanus griseus
dog snapper Lutjanus jocu
mahogany snapper Lutjanus mahogoni
lane snapper Lutjanus synagris
silk snapper Lutjanus vivanus
yellowtail snapper Ocyurus chrysurus
wenchman Pristipomoides aquilonaris
vermilion snapper Rhomboplites aurorubens


Groupers - Serranidae Family
rock hind Epinephelus adscensionis
speckled hind Epinephelus drummondhayi
yellowedge grouper Epinephelus flavolimbatus
red hind Epinephelus guttatus


Groupers (continued)
goliath grouper Epinephelus itajara
red grouper Epinephelus morio


1



misty grouper Epinephelus mystacinus
warsaw grouper Epinephelus nigritus
snowy grouper Epinephelus niveatus
Nassau grouper Epinephelus striatus
black grouper Mycteroperca bonaci
yellowmouth grouper Mycteroperca interstitialis
gag Mycteroperca microlepis
scamp Mycteroperca phenax
yellowfin grouper Mycteroperca venenosa


Marbled grouper (Epinephelus inermis) landings are included in NMFS landings, but are 
not listed in the regulations as a grouper (50 CFR Part 622, Appendix A, Table 3). 

Tilefishes - Malacanthidae (Branchiostegidae) Family 

goldface tilefish Caulolatilus crysops
blackline tilefish Caulolatilus cyanops
anchor tilefish Caulolatilus intermedius
blueline tilefish Caulolatilus microps
tilefish Lopholatilus chamaeleonticeps


Jacks - Carangidae Family 

greater amberjack Seriola dumerili
lesser amberjack Seriola fasciata
almaco jack Seriola rivoliana
banded rudderfish Seriola zonata


Triggerfishes - Balistidae Family 

gray triggerfish Balistes capriscus

Wrasses - Labridae Family 

hogfish Lachnolaimus maximus

Sand Perches - Serranidae Family** 

sand perch Diplectrum bivattatum 

dwarf sand perch Diplectrum formosum 

** Sand perches are listed as groupers in 50 CFR Part 622, Appendix A, Table 3, but are excluded from regulations that prohibit 
the use of reef fish for bait, that prohibit harvest in the stressed area using a powerhead, and are excluded from bag limit regulations.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Rubys are good eating also. Takes about 8 for a meal but damn good eating.


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

From the federal rules and regs...: http://gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/RecreationalRegulations.pdf
Page 9, other rules:
 Reef Fish as Bait
 The use of federally managed reef fish as bait is prohibited.

Key word is federally managed....ruby redlips are not a managed species like vermillion or red snapper or grouper or trigger fish etc.....hook RRL up and hang on....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty much any structure off of florida will have them. 
Get a sabiki, one with a little stronger line on it, and tip it with squid. Get over structure, with a nice weight and put it on the bottom, reel up one spin. You should have a ruby on at this moment. Now you reel up your catch and throw him in the live well. 
I don't know if a ruby is classified as a reef fish or not. But they are great bait for other meat eaters.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We catch all of our big Kings on them freelined while bottom dropping. We also have caught all of our largest snapper on them.

And I second the "they are good eating" comment. We caught a bunch for bait one day but had no luck on anything alse, so onto the grill they went. Tasted just fine!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Definition of Reef Fish*

Source: FFWCC Reef Fish Overview

_"Reef fish is a term used by fishery managers to describe several species of fish that tend to live and are frequently caught on reefs. Species included within this category include snappers, groupers, amberjack, black sea bass, triggerfish, hogfish, red porgy and golden tilefish. Many of these species are popular in recreational and commercial fisheries and are considered economically important species."_

Per the State of Florida, it's Red Porgies (White Snapper) that cannot be used as bait "legally" not Ruby Red Lips.

Size & Bag Limits w/ Pictures of Each Reef Fish


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Unregulated fish species still have catch limits, but there are no size limits. Looking by how the State of Florida words it below, it is to separate recreational from commercial sized catches.



choppedliver said:


> ....Wasnt sure what the regulations were regarding them, if any....





fisherboy20 said:


> ....and to the person that caught about 50 of em there is no size limit or regulation on them....


Source: Page 15 of 2015 Florida Saltwater Recreational Fishing Regulations

_"Florida’s coastal waters are home to thousands of marine species, and the majority of these species have no specific regulations with regard to bag limits, size limits, gear restrictions or closed seasons. These species are often referred to as “unregulated species,” although the name can be a bit misleading.

State law provides that for any marine species that does not have specific regulations, harvesting more than 100 pounds or two fish (whichever is the greater amount) constitutes a commercial quantity and requires a commercial license. This means the recreational harvest limit for any unregulated species is 100 pounds or two organisms if the combined weight of the two organisms exceeds 100 pounds."_


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> Unregulated fish species still have catch limits, but there are no size limits. Looking by how the State of Florida words it below, it is to separate recreational from commercial sized catches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blackfin Tuna are an example of a fish that fall under this category.


----------

